# APR Sale – Select items discounted from 10/20 to 11/23!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Select APR Hardware and Software is on sale from October 20th, 2014 till November 23rd, 2014!

*APR Software Sale:*

Select APR ECU Upgrades are now on sale! ECUs featuring APR’s EMCS Program Switching can be purchased fully loaded, including up to 4 program modes and all features, at the regular price of a single program! Customers only interested in a single program mode, or ECUs that only support one program, are $50 off. Please visit our website to see if sales pricing is applicable to your vehicle. _This sale excludes all Porsche, R8, 4.0 TFSI, 3.0 TFSI, 2.0 TFSI A4/A5/A6/Q5 and new 1.8T/2.0T EA888 Gen 3 engines._

*APR Hardware Sale:*

Select APR Hardware is on sale. Please visit our website to see sales pricing on select Carbonio Intake Systems, APR Intercoolers, APR Motorsport Throttle Body and Compressor Inlet Hoses, APR FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump, FSI Runner Flap Delete, and 3.0 TFSI Supercharger Pulley!

Pricing and deals are only applicable to the USA. To find an APR dealer near you, please use our dealer locator tool.


----------

